# Does anyone have the dogman song?



## drunk_buzzard

You've got mail!

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## drunk_buzzard

It bounced back to me. Your hotmail maibox isn't big enough to hold the song. sorry.

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## Halloweiner

*drunk_buzzard - could you send it to me please?*

<center></center>


----------



## looking4dogman

> quote:_Originally posted by drunk_buzzard_
> 
> It bounced back to me. Your hotmail maibox isn't big enough to hold the song. sorry.
> 
> Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


Holy cow I had a lot of stuff in there. I have cleaned it out. Could you try to re send it? Pretty please. I grew up in Brethren and I really want my hubby to hear this. People from "downstate" think this is all crazy...

Sheila from the north woods


----------



## drunk_buzzard

Sorry guys, it's at work now and I don't have access to it.

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## Angelroni

looking for drunk_buzzard or anyone who may have a download of the dogman song...thanks


----------



## jimbo

im also looking for the dogman song


----------



## Halloweiner

I wrote to the radio station that has this recording for sale, and this is the response I got:

*"You can only get the "Legend - Bob Farley" here at WTCM. The one latest, story only comes on CD and it is $5 (proceeds given to Cherryland Humane Society P.A.W.S.) . You can come to our office or you can mail us your request with a check or money order (no credit card or C.O.D.) with a return address to send it to. No phone or email requests. Our address is: 

WTCM 
Legend 
314 E. Front Street 
Traverse City, Michigan 
# 49685 


WTCM Gang"*


----------



## tchockeymom

*dogman song*

We here it every year around this time. You may want to get a hold of WTCM. They are the country music station that plays it. Phone # 231-947-7675
314 E Front St, Traverse City, MI 49684
Hope this helps.
Tchockeymom


----------



## Dr. Fong

*Dogman Song Available Here*

http://drfong.blogspot.com/2006/01/northern-michigans-dogman.html


----------



## Osiris

*Dogman song*

I will provide the DogMan song for you.


----------



## Osiris

*DogMan Song for Download*

Get it while it lasts, then spread it all around the world!!!

http://www.geocities.com/bobfarleythehack/TheLegendoftheDogman.mp3


----------



## Osiris

*New Dogman song location*

Bandwidth problems with the other location so get the Dogman song at http://www.savefile.com/files/9269923

Enjoy!

*Of course you can only download the song if you paid for it before and lost it somehow.*

Or, the use of copyrighted works for nonprofit or educational purposes is considered fair use.


----------



## Osiris

Reminder: The Legend of Dogman Song is ready to be downloaded at http://www.savefile.com/files/9269923

If you enjoy cyrptozoology, it's a good download!


----------



## dvldoc

Hey, thx for the download osiris. Ive been lookin for it everywhere since i joined the military and moved from michigan.


----------



## noahsdad

*Be cautious about downloading*

Despite what Osiris says, downloading this song does not fall under any 'fair use' definition. This is a copyrighted work, and by downloading or distributing it, you are stealing someone else's property. The song is available for sale to anyone who wants a good quality CD from WTCM Radio, 314 East Front Street, Traverse City, MI 49684. The 5 dollar cost includes shipping, and $3.50 of every copy sold is donated to a local animal rescue group called A.C. Paw. 

For anyone interested in further researching the Michigan Dogman, we are currently developing a website devoted to the song, it's history, and separating the fact from the fiction. In addition, 2007 marks the 20th anniversary of "The Legend." An entirely new version of the song is in production, and a collector's edition two-CD multimedia set will be available in the spring of next year. It will include tons of material including all versions of the song (4 total), artwork, a music video, and much more. More details will be posted on the website once it's up and running.


----------



## Osiris

The real crime is charging money for this song. New location for download http://www.savefiles.net/d/4i3dibtjytd5kf.html

Decide if you want to risk the Dogman coming after you for stealing his song though.....


----------



## Osiris

*It is Fair Use*

The Effect of the Use Upon the Potential Market

An important fair use factor is whether your use deprives the copyright owner of income or undermines a new or potential market for the copyrighted work.

Noahsdad, you are attempting to frighten people away from the mp3 of the song. It isn't depriving the copyright owner of income or undermining a new or potential market(if the new song is so great people will want that version), so the scare tactics won't work.

Download The Legend of the Dogman here

http://www.savefiles.net/d/4i3dibtjytd5kf.html


----------



## Osiris

I wonder when the new dogman song is coming out? I look forward to hosting it.


----------



## noahsdad

Osiris said:


> The Effect of the Use Upon the Potential Market
> 
> An important fair use factor is whether your use deprives the copyright owner of income or undermines a new or potential market for the copyrighted work.
> 
> Noahsdad, you are attempting to frighten people away from the mp3 of the song. It isn't depriving the copyright owner of income or undermining a new or potential market(if the new song is so great people will want that version), so the scare tactics won't work.
> 
> Download The Legend of the Dogman here
> 
> http://www.savefiles.net/d/4i3dibtjytd5kf.html


I'm not attempting to frighten anyone. The song is a copyrighted work and available for public sale, so a downloadable mp3 does deprive the copyright owner (me) of a potential market. Last time I checked, 683 people had downloaded it, meaning $3415.00 of potential lost revenue. My appeal is to the good nature in most people to not steal property. I've never made a dime from the song, all sale proceeds are donated to charity.

If you can sleep at night, then download away.


----------



## Osiris

Ok, you seem like a nice guy so I reported the song as abuse to the host. They said it would be looked at and removed. Good luck with the new, improved Dogman songs.


----------



## skmbery

I was wondering how or where i could find the song also, i was born and raised about 10 miles from cadillac, and now live about 200 miles away, and my husband has never heard it, and i would like him to hear it! So if someone could help me out that would be great! thank you!


----------



## Osiris

My hosting of the song will be over soon, so buy it from Steve Cook. Read the thread, all the info is there.


----------



## cockroach69

*i want to get a copy of the legend of the dogman song 
can someone please help me out
the dogmen song *


----------

